# Errore in emerge system

## JClarkGentoo

Salve a tutti

cortesemente mi servirebbe una mano per uscire da questo errore:

Ho installato Gentoo partendo dallo Stage1 seguendo questa guida http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-x86-1.4_rc4-install.html

facendo come unica variante un RAID1 software seguendo htt://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml e 

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/RAID_Software:_mirroring.

Arrivato al punto 12 della guida - "Partendo dallo Stage2 e continuando dallo Stage1"

dando il comando #emerge system mi da questo errore:

configure: error: perl module Locale::gettext required

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Ho provato ad emergere il Perl e non ho avuto errori.

Allora ho provato a emergere help2man ottenendo questo errore:

configure: error: perl module Locale::gettext required

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Sono passato a emergere gettext, ottenendo al termine del processo questo messaggio e questo errore:

>>> emerge gettext

emerge gentoolkit and run

revdep-rebuild --library libintl.so.2

QA Notice: USE Flag 'elibc_glibc' not in IUSE for sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4

mv: cannot stat `elc-temp': No such file or directory

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib'

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `libgettextsrc.la'

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `libgettextpo.la'

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib'

QA Notice: USE Flag 'elibc_glibc' not in IUSE for sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4

dodoc: BUGS does not exist

dodoc: DISCLAIM does not exist

dodoc: TODO does not exist

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

Ho emerso libtool ottenendo questo errore:

>>> emerge libtool

 configure: error: perl module Locale::gettext required

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Ho dato allora come indicato:

>>> emerge gentoolkit ed è stato eseguito senza errori, di seguito

>>> revdep-rebuild --library libintl.so.2, fatto anche questo senza errori

Tratto da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-232398-highlight-help2man+error.html

in caso di errore nell'emerging del pacchetto help2man, emergere il pacchetto man2html e poi ridare emerge system

Cercando di emergere gli altri pacchetti ho questi errori:

>>> emerge glimpse

ar: creating libutil.a

ar: creating libtemplate.a

lib.c:6: warning: conflicting types for built-in function 'strdup'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lfl

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [htuml2txt] Error 1

make: *** [build-sub] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-misc/glimpse-4.17.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 42, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

>>> emerge man2html (in un tips dicevano che risolveva)

ar: creating libutil.a

ar: creating libtemplate.a

lib.c:6: warning: conflicting types for built-in function 'strdup'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lfl

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [htuml2txt] Error 1

make: *** [build-sub] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-misc/glimpse-4.17.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 42, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Non ci sto capendo più nulla ...

Allego anche il make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=pentium4" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#USE="X gtk gnome qt kde doc"

USE="-ansi X qt kde alsa esd arts aac sdk cdr gtk gnome cups foomaticdb ppds samba tiff usb mysql mozilla doc gimpprint win32codecs nsplugin softmmu apache2 php smartcard dba perl"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

LINGUAS="it"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

Spero che il post non sia esageratamente lungo.

Saluti newbo-boy  :Smile: ))Last edited by JClarkGentoo on Fri Apr 07, 2006 9:57 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Luca89

Domanda stupida: Perchè stage1 e non stage3?

----------

## randomaze

 *JClarkGentoo wrote:*   

> Ho installato Gentoo partendo dallo Stage1 seguendo questa guida http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-x86-1.4_rc4-install.html 

 

Quella guida é un poco datata (se non ricordo male correva l'anno 2003).

Ti suggerisco di utilizzare il manuale ufficiale, anche perché in 3 anni sono cambiate parecchie cose...

----------

## !equilibrium

per qualche motivo non ha compilato gettext e quindi help2man fallisce, prova ad emerge gettext e poi riprendere la compilazione... comunque, ripeto anche io la + che giusta osservazione di luca89, perchÃ¨ stage1 ?

/EDIT: non avevo letto che avevi giÃ  tentato di emergere gettext senza successo, quindi rimango solo con il consiglio di partire da stage3

----------

## JClarkGentoo

Accipicchia mentre rispondevate ho riscritto il post iniziale ... spero che le considerazioni fatte da voi valgano lo stesso ...

Rispondo in ordine:

LUCA89 - sto progettando un sistema che esalti le performace partendo da hardware non particolarmente performante (nel mio caso un P4-1700 con 750 Mb di ram) al quale saranno collegati diversi client (LTSP). Ho bisogno quindi di un taglio molto radicale alla base. Lo stage1 è stato scelto da me anche per inesperienza. E' la prima volta che vedo Gentoo e volevo fare le cose dalla radice per arrivare ad una competenza completa del sistema che andrò a produrre.

Randomaze - ho scelto quella guida perchè mi è sembrata molto ben fatta e pensavo andasse bene. Cercherò di usare documentazione più aggiornata. Comunque per alcune cose ho seguito anche la guida che indicavi tu (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml) mi sono solo dimenticato di citarla   :Embarassed: 

!equilibrium - guarda se il post iniziale che ho riscritto risponde alla tua indicazione.

-----------

Ragazzi è fantastico vedere una partecipazione così immediata. Spero di riuscire con il vostro aiuto a venirne ad una ...

----------

## Luca89

 *JClarkGentoo wrote:*   

> LUCA89 - sto progettando un sistema che esalti le performace partendo da hardware non particolarmente performante (nel mio caso un P4-1700 con 750 Mb di ram) al quale saranno collegati diversi client (LTSP). Ho bisogno quindi di un taglio molto radicale alla base. Lo stage1 è stato scelto da me anche per inesperienza. E' la prima volta che vedo Gentoo e volevo fare le cose dalla radice per arrivare ad una competenza completa del sistema che andrò a produrre.
> 
> 

 

Uno stage1 non ti aumenterà di così tanto le prestazioni, al limite se proprio vuoi tutto ottimizzato ti ricompili tutto il sistema con "emerge -e world".

----------

## !equilibrium

 *JClarkGentoo wrote:*   

> E' la prima volta che vedo Gentoo e volevo fare le cose dalla radice per arrivare ad una competenza completa del sistema che andrï¿½ a produrre.

 

proprio perchÃ¨ vuoi la massima affidabilitÃ  dal tuo sistema dovresti partire dallo stage3 e non dagli altri stage, in quanto questi sono stati deprecati perchÃ¨ si portano dietro un sacco di problemi; se vuoi saperne di piÃ¹ su quest'argomento ci sono un sacco di post sul forum, e news tra la GWN.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> proprio perchÃ¨ vuoi la massima affidabilitÃ  dal tuo sistema dovresti partire dallo stage3 e non dagli altri stage, in quanto questi sono stati deprecati perchÃ¨ si portano dietro un sacco di problemi; se vuoi saperne di piÃ¹ su quest'argomento ci sono un sacco di post sul forum, e news tra la GWN.

 

veramente la versione che sapevo io è che il team di doducmentazione e supporto si era rotto di tutti gli utonti che non erano in grado nemmeno di capire l'handbook e li bombardavano di bug che poi si dimostravano fasulli

----------

## !equilibrium

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> veramente la versione che sapevo io ï¿½ che il team di doducmentazione e supporto si era rotto di tutti gli utonti che non erano in grado nemmeno di capire l'handbook e li bombardavano di bug che poi si dimostravano fasulli

 

e oltre a questo stage1 e stage2 sono buggati sia dal punto di vista del processo di bootstrap (questo thread ne Ã¨ un'esempio lampante) che qualora il processo di bootstrap sia andato a buon fine perchÃ¨ ti ritrovi con un sistema che non risolve correttamente le dipendenze e altre cosuccie che si aggravano sempre piÃ¹ man man che aggiorni la macchina (e quindi altri quintali di bug inutili che si riversano sul bugzilla e che sono praticamente impossibili da debuggare perchÃ¨ non si riesce a replicare correttamente lo stesso errore/ambiente visto che questi si presentano in modo totalmente empirico); questo Ã¨ il motivo principale (giÃ  ripetuto piÃ¹ volte sul forum) e infatti io ho una vecchia macchina realizzata con un liveCD Gentoo 1.4 e ad oggi, ogni volta che devo fare un aggiornamento c'Ã¨ sempre qualcosa che non va, tipo che mi emerge pacchetti e non le dipendenze e altre cosuccie poco belle.

----------

## devilheart

hai provato con

```
emerge Locale-gettext
```

?

----------

## thewally

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> hai provato con
> 
> ```
> emerge Locale-gettext
> ```
> ...

 

Cioè questo:

```
* dev-perl/Locale-gettext

     Available versions:  1.01-r1 1.03 1.04 1.05

     Installed:           1.05

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/~pvandry/Locale-gettext-1.05/

     Description:         A Perl module for accessing the GNU locale utilities
```

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> veramente la versione che sapevo io è che il team di doducmentazione e supporto si era rotto di tutti gli utonti che non erano in grado nemmeno di capire l'handbook e li bombardavano di bug che poi si dimostravano fasulli

 

Effettivamente era quello che avevo sentito anch'io, e mi sembrava una cosa più che plausibile.

Qesta storia di stage1 e 2 buggati mi suona totalemente nuova: !equilibrium posta i link a questi topic così ci documentiamo.   :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   hai provato con
> 
> ```
> emerge Locale-gettext
> ```
> ...

 si, proprio quello; non so chi altro possa fornire Locale::gettext

----------

## randomaze

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> io ho una vecchia macchina realizzata con un liveCD Gentoo 1.4 e ad oggi, ogni volta che devo fare un aggiornamento c'Ã¨ sempre qualcosa che non va, tipo che mi emerge pacchetti e non le dipendenze e altre cosuccie poco belle.

 

La mia installazione viene dalla 1.4 e non ho avuto di questi problemi.

Comuqnue anche io sapevo che l'eliminazione degli stage 1 e 2 tra le le opzioni base era dovuta a problematiche di gestione degli stessi. A fronte di una difficile gestione del bootstrap aggravato da utenti che impostano le use a caso prima del bootstrap o altri errori simili (e quindi i bug farlocchi...)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@JClarkGentoo

ti consiglio di iniziare con uno stage3 così da iniziare ad esser subito operativo e a lavorare sulle cose importanti, ossia la configurazione di lts e del sistema, inteso come logging etc etc. La cosa + utile da fare è controllare dettagliatamente le proprie use flag.

Parlando di cflags noto con piacere che le hai ridotte al minimo: ottima cosa. Un piccolo aiuto potrebbe anche esser quello di ridurre la dimensione degli exe. Io uso queste opzioni per ottenere quello scopo, dai un occhio alla pagina di spiegazioni delle cflags sul sito di gcc e vedi se ti posson esser utili.

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -fforce-addr -ftracer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-unroll-loops"
```

@k.gothmog

in parte vero, ma c'erano anche dei barbatrucchi necessari durante l'installazione da stage1 che alle volte hanno portato a malfunzionamenti di gentoo.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Qesta storia di stage1 e 2 buggati mi suona totalemente nuova: !equilibrium posta i link a questi topic cosï¿½ ci documentiamo.  

 

non Ã¨ possibile, ogni 2/3 mesi salta fuori questa discussione :/

sul forum ci sono molti altri topic sull'argomento dove queste problematiche vengono spiegate per filo e per segno.

le informazioni ufficiali a riguardo si trovano sul planet di gentoo (e mi pare ci sia pure nelle vecchie GWN ).

/me mode PACE ON

Siccome Ã¨ la milionesima volta che lo ribadisco, non posterÃ² + nessun link a riguardo perchÃ¨ sono un po stufo, cercateveli  :Wink: 

/me mode PACE OFF

 *randomize wrote:*   

> La mia installazione viene dalla 1.4 e non ho avuto di questi problemi.

 

eh sei stato fortunato (o io sfortunato), la cosa Ã¨ cosÃ¬ altamente aleatoria che dipende molto dalla versione dello stage1/2 e da come Ã¨ stato configurato; siccome Ã¨ stato dimostrato piÃ¹ volte, che usando lo stesso stage1 sullo stesso hardware, vengono generati errori sempre differenti, si Ã¨ pensato bene di eliminarli (e appoggio pienamente questa soluzione).

 *randomize wrote:*   

> Comuqnue anche io sapevo che l'eliminazione degli stage 1 e 2 tra le le opzioni base era dovuta a problematiche di gestione degli stessi. A fronte di una difficile gestione del bootstrap aggravato da utenti che impostano le use a caso prima del bootstrap o altri errori simili (e quindi i bug farlocchi...)

 

ohhh una luce di speranza, la cosa mi conforta   :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Buona giornata!!!

[OT]

Bene dunque, e' un po' che non mi faccio vivo, problemi di lavoro e di studio, visto che faccio le stesse cose quotidianamente per 8 ora al giorno per 5 giorni alla settimana e il resto studio, faccio consulenza, gestisco il mio tempo con la ragazza (di cui sono innamorato (cosa rara )) e altre attivita'. 

[/OT]

[FLAME]

Bene vedo che la competenza sia dei frequentatori tipici che dei mod inizia a volte a vacillare...

[/FLAME]

Bene:

1 - Articolo apparso sulla GWN per la nuova partenza da stage3

2 - Risposta sulle FAQ

Ovviamente questi link sono stati forniti per comodita' in Italiano visto che molte volte ci si lamente della presenza di documentazione solo in lingua anglofona, ma cosa volete, lo sviluppo principale e i manuali migliori vengono scritti in un linguaggio semplice e + o - universale come puo' risultare l'inglese (bastano 6 mesi di lezioni per imparare a leggere tale lingua...)

Dunque sono pienamente daccordo con !equilibrium, anche perche' il sistema di building (bootstrap o costruzione) del S.O. deve creare le toolchains per il cross-compiling (eh eh eh il gcc per x86 deve generare un gcc per l'architettura che vogliamo (athlon, pentium, etc etc)) e poi costruire l'interso sistema dalle binutils a python/portage da zero, cosa che puo' creare dei problemi vista la varieta' di architetture obsolete o moderne che gli utenti mondiali possono adoperare... quindi la scelta e' stata fatta nel creare uno stage3 con CFLAGS moderate e  compilato per un numero limitato di architetture tale da poter avere un sistema appositamente testato e stabile da cui partire con l'installazione... ovviamente non si vieta il fatto di partire da stage1, ma come giustamente accennava luca89 i miglioramente non sono tangibili, almeno io non me ne sono mai accorto e magari forse mi perdo in qualche millisecondo in +, tenedo conto anche della mia latenza in risposta direi che un sistema iniziale stabile e un poco + lento fa pure al caso mio........

Basta con questi luoghi comuni e mi raccomando a tutti quanti di documentarvi prima, insomma c'e' gente che fa sparate cosmiche, gente che per posizione presa (della serie so tutto io e gli altri sono kakkole) che generano scompigio e disinformazione quindi non postiamo solo per postare, ma facciamo qualche cosa di utile creamo informazione e cerchiamo di essere + disponibili.

IN CONCLUSIONE E' ASSOLUTAMENTE POSSIBILE CHE UN SISTEMA CREATO PARTENDO DA NUO STAGE1/2 POSSA DARE PROBLEMI DI COMPILAZIONE. P.S. PARLATE ANCHE OCN I VARI DEV E VI CONFERMERANNO QUELLO APPENA DETTO.

Io ed !equilibrium ci stiamo prodigando nei sistemi embedde da almeno un mesetto aabbondante con gentoo e vi confermo che in maniera similare i problemi sono gli stessi.

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

P.S. !equilibrium tieni duro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

ehm... da notare ragazzi che come primo lavoro FACCIO L'OPERAIO METALMECCANICO, e quindi se riesco io a documentarmi non vedo come voi non possiate riuscirci, basta andare sul sito principale e leggere   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

vabbhÃ¨ oggi Ã¨ natale (non lo Ã¨ ma fa nulla) e mi sento buono: Discussione in ML tra i developers (e non) sul perchÃ¨ va cambiato l'handbook (e nel mezzo della discussione si parla anche dei motivi perchÃ¨ si deve deprecare lo stage1 e stage2)

grazie DranXXX, hai linkato tutti i documenti sull'argomento che non avevo voglia di cercare  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Buona giornata!!!
> 
> [FLAME]
> 
> Bene vedo che la competenza sia dei frequentatori tipici che dei mod inizia a volte a vacillare...
> ...

 

Spesso di pari passo va l'arroganza... (non mi riferisco a te)

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 - Articolo apparso sulla GWN per la nuova partenza da stage3
> 
> 2 - Risposta sulle FAQ

 

Da questi link traspare che  k.gothmog ed io avevamo pienamente ragione su ciò che abbiamo scritto: il problema non sono gli stage1 e 2 (con i quali ho realizzato solo installazioni funzionanti, aka "non mi hanno mai dato alcun problema"), ma la marea di utonti che fanno fatica a leggere due righe (come hai fatto notare anche tu, sempre più spesso i "nuovi arrivati" fanno fatica a leggere la documentazione) che sparavano USE senza neanche sapere a cosa servivano, creando sistemi altamente instabili; come noto, poi, per la loro incoscienza andavano a rompere i cosiddetti ai developer, che, non essendo dei santi, prima o poi, giustamente, si sono stancati.

In conclusione (come dimostra, a caso puramente statistico, anche l'installazione di randomaze), non sono mai esistiti bug reali sugli stage1 e stage2, solamente mareee di segnalazioni su bug fasulli, creati da utenti poco volenterosi di imparate (Linux != Windows). 

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Basta con questi luoghi comuni e mi raccomando a tutti quanti di documentarvi prima, insomma c'e' gente che fa sparate cosmiche, gente che per posizione presa (della serie so tutto io e gli altri sono kakkole) che generano scompigio e disinformazione quindi non postiamo solo per postare, ma facciamo qualche cosa di utile creamo informazione e cerchiamo di essere + disponibili.

 

Pienamente d'accordo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JClarkGentoo

Anzitutto vorrei ringraziare tutti indistintamente, sia chi come devilheart mi ha indicato una soluzione (P.S. non funza), che Luca89 e .:deadhead:. (seguirò il vostro consiglio), sia a chi come !equilibrium e DranXXX chw spingono a documentarsi meglio.

Per parte mia vorrei solo dire che prima di postare ho fatto del mio meglio per trovare da solo le info che cercavo, ma senza successo.

Quindi vorrei che si tenga presente a volte chi chiede aiuto lo fa sinceramente perchè è alla frutta e senza sapere che la cosa già esiste trita e ritrita.

Comunque in questo link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3241123.html#3241123 mi hanno detto di fare quasi la stessa cosa suggerita da .:deadhead:. e Luca89

Grazie ancora a tutti

Franco

Voghera

----------

## Dr.Dran

Per quello che riguarda il discorso delle ottimizzazioni sulle CFLAGS "linko" il seguente POST che chiarisce una volta per tutti i dubbi: non esiste la teoria spannometrica del discorso codice + piccolo = codice + veloce, l'opzione -Os serve per quelle CPU che hanno o non hanno addirittura la cache L1 per evitare un collo di bottiglia ulteriore nell'elaborazione del codice.

Saluti   :Very Happy: 

P.S. @JClarkGentoo la mia critica non era riferita a te visto che hai fatto un post legittimo, solo che molti dev e frequentatori, non danno un vero aiuto, ma come al solito alimentano i post per avere quello che si chiama ranking (cioe' la possibilita' di avere una sorta di notorieta' dovuta alla fasulla qualifica tipo guru, veteran e altro...) quindi puoi immaginare, quindi non riescono a fornirti una soluzione e ti fanno perdere del tempo.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Da questi link traspare che  k.gothmog ed io avevamo pienamente ragione su ciï¿½ che abbiamo scritto: il problema non sono gli stage1 e 2 (con i quali ho realizzato solo installazioni funzionanti, aka "non mi hanno mai dato alcun problema"), ma la marea di utonti che fanno fatica a leggere due righe (come hai fatto notare anche tu, sempre piï¿½ spesso i "nuovi arrivati" fanno fatica a leggere la documentazione) che sparavano USE senza neanche sapere a cosa servivano, creando sistemi altamente instabili; come noto, poi, per la loro incoscienza andavano a rompere i cosiddetti ai developer, che, non essendo dei santi, prima o poi, giustamente, si sono stancati.
> 
> In conclusione (come dimostra, a caso puramente statistico, anche l'installazione di randomaze), non sono mai esistiti bug reali sugli stage1 e stage2, solamente mareee di segnalazioni su bug fasulli, creati da utenti poco volenterosi di imparate (Linux != Windows). 

 

ehmmm... prenditi 5 minuti, respira profondamente, conta fino a 10 e poi rileggiti tutti i link che ti sono stati linkati da DranXXX e me.

----------

## devilheart

 *JClarkGentoo wrote:*   

> sia chi come devilheart mi ha indicato una soluzione (P.S. non funza)

 

dopo aver dato

emerge Locale-gettext

ti dice ancora

configure: error: perl module Locale::gettext required 

?

----------

## JClarkGentoo

Rieccomi

@devilhearte: mi ha ridato un errore, ora ho lanciato un emerge -e system e quindi come direbbero a Zelig è "Svampato" il testo esatto, cmq mi pare di ricordare che l'errore riguardasse sempre le glimpse ...

Ho un altro tips (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3242189.html#3242189) proveniente dalla versione English di questa richiesta di aiuto.

Per i pigri mi pare di aver comunque capito che si siano create delle chiamate circolari a delle dipendenze che impediscono la completa compilazione dello stage. Problema guarda caso legato alla vecchia versione della documentazione da cui sono partito.

Appena Gandalf (l'ho chiamata così la GB sperando in una magia ...) avrà finito l'emerge, in caso di ulteriori errori prima di ripartire dall'inizio proverò anche questa nuova indicazione.

Notte !

Franco Voghera

----------

## !equilibrium

dunque, indaganto a fondo, sono riuscito a replicare il tuo stesso errore su una mia macchina durante la preparazione del 'system' partendo da stage1, e ho scovato questo bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120311

a quanto pare la USE "nls" da problemi con help2man, è stata fatta una patch ma credo sia ancora nel CVS, ergo:

```
USE="-nls" emerge help2man
```

 e vedrai che si compila perfettamente. In caso, forza la use di questo pacchetto in package.use così da non avere più problemi durante la fase di boostrap/1^ compilazione.

p.s.: non sei l'unico: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130248

----------

## JClarkGentoo

Scusate il ritardo nella risposta.

Causa demo impellente, ho preferito rifare rifare la macchina (come consigliato anche da voi) partendo dallo stage3.

Ho litigato con una prima reinstallazione (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-453759-highlight-.html) e quindi ho rifatto tutto un'altra volta ...

OT/ magari c'è un premio caparbità per il maggior numero di reinstallazioni ... chessò PIRLA DELL'ANNO KE NON RIESCE A SEGUIRE NEANCHE LE GUIDE GIA' PRONTE   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

/OT

Ora sono bloccato sulla compilazione dei moduli aggiuntivi di KDE, dbus e hal. Al momento dell'emerge delle gtk mi da questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.8.5    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.9.0    cairo >= 0.9.2) were not met.
> 
> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
> ...

 

Per completezza questo è il mio make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

Se dovesse servire ho anche il config.log da poter postare.

Cmq per adesso cherco di andare avanti ... però per dirla alla StarWar: "... comincio ad avere un tremito nella forza ..."   :Laughing: 

----------

## JClarkGentoo

Per la serie basta leggere quello che hai scritto ...

 *Quote:*   

> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.8.5 atk >= 1.0.1 pango >= 1.9.0 cairo >= 0.9.2) were not met.
> 
> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
> 
> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
> ...

 

rileggendo il mio stesso post mi sono posto il dubbio ed ora (6.39 di un sabato mattina ...) 

ho emerso glib, atk, pango e cairo ... ed ora sto riprovando l'emerge --noreplace dbus hal ...

vi faccio zapere

Franco

----------

## JClarkGentoo

Ok ... il mattino ha l'oro in bocca ....

FUNZIONA !!!

Adesso emergo l'intera parte relativa a kde ... speruma bei !!!

P.S. come metto ORGOGLIOSAMENTE [solved] nel titolo di questo topic ???

Franco

Voghera

----------

